
Physicists Lay Out Plans for a New Supercollider - pseudolus
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/physicists-lay-out-plans-for-a-new-supercollider/
======
PhilWright
As the Higgs fills in the last missing particle for the Standard Model,
creating such a new accelerator seems very speculative. Maybe there is nothing
else to find at higher energies, there is no hint of them at the LHC and the
Standard model does not predict anything. I understand professionals always
want more experimental power, but given the $10billion+ cost, it seems hard to
justify.

